

Feedjit Customized Widget Shows Real Time SiteTraffic - toffer
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/09/02/feedjit-customized-widget-shows-real-time-sitetraffic/

======
toffer
Impressive growth for a widget first mentioned here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=43124>

See scaling discussion here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=45104>

------
trekker7
Awesome. Didn't somebody call Feedjit the equivalent of a lemonade stand?

Once again, I stand by my claim that it's amazing someone can launch something
like this in less than 11 hours.

------
jsjenkins168
If I recall, didn't he create this in one day as an experiment? I am very
impressed. This is a golden example of why to set realistic goals and release
early.

~~~
toffer
He says 10.5 hours: [http://markmaunder.com/2007/how-to-create-a-startup-
in-105-h...](http://markmaunder.com/2007/how-to-create-a-startup-
in-105-hours/)

